# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  GeeSAT-1 satellite constellation, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co., Ltd., Binjiang District, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China

## Airicist2

Developer - Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist2

Long March-2C launches GeeSAT-5 (01)~(09) satellites

Jun 2, 2022




> A Long March-2C launch vehicle launched GeeSAT-5(01)~(09), the Geely Constellation Group 01 satellites (吉利星座01组卫星), nine low Earth orbit (LEO) remote sensing and communication satellites, from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, Sichuan Province, southwest China, on 2 June 2022, at 04:00 UTC (12:00 local time). According to official sources, the satellites have entered the planned orbits and are “all equipped with multi-spectral remote sensing payloads, and will carry out remote sensing application verifications such as future travel, vehicle-machine/mobile phone remote sensing interaction, and marine environmental protection through on-orbit networking”.

----------


## Airicist2

"China's Geely launches first nine low-orbit satellites for autonomous cars"

June 2, 2022

----------

